# Tandem MTB "Gathering" in Tucson over MLK weekend!



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

SOORTA MLK Weekend MTB Tandem Camp! Four days of great rides in the "Old Pueblo", with excellent sightseeing opportunities as well. At least two days of the weekend some teams may choose casual/less technical route, while others may ride a more technical, challenging route. Ride distances can range from 15-30 miles.
Ride schedule will be somewhat flexible as we adjust to the groups skill level(s) and desires on distance and technical challenge. Examples of rides we can do are Honeybee Canyon, Starr Pass (Tucson Mountain Park), Sweetwater Trail, Fantasy Island, and Three Bridges to Lakes.
The average high daily temperature in January in Tucson is 66 degrees, and the average low is 40. Know that on occasion we get a cold snap, or even rain, in January so plan accordingly.
Being a winter resort mecca, there are a wide range of accommodations and dining options available. Hopefully we can get together for a number of pre-ride/post ride meals over the weekend. On Saturday evening, Laura and I will host a dinner at our house, so please plan to join us for that!
Finally....if looks like a couple of teams are planning to bring their road tandems along, and then stick around the following week for additional riding! We have some of the safest, cycling friendly roads and bike paths in the country, and Laura and I would love to show you these as well.
Please search and join the FB page "S.O.O.R.T.A" (Self Organized Off Road Tandem Adventures)so that you can keep up with more details on the weekend plans. Alternatively, I can be reached at "drmarkr" at the gmail place.
NOTE!! This is an unofficial, non-sponsored, gathering of tandem MTB riders who want to ride together on a variety of tandem trails. We're simply Tucson tandem enthusiasts inviting others to come ride with us on the area trails/roads. Come join us!


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

January 13th-16th....come join us!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Not sure this will work ...
https://www.facebook.com/events/219183991825082/

Looking forward to the get-together Mark, thanks for hosting.
K&K


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

Did you guys reply to the facebook event as "coming"?? If you would, shoot me a message on there so we can discuss?

Thanks!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

We did!


----------



## indycar (Jan 18, 2016)

DrMarkR said:


> SOORTA MLK Weekend MTB Tandem Camp! Four days of great rides in the "Old Pueblo", with excellent sightseeing opportunities as well. At least two days of the weekend some teams may choose casual/less technical route, while others may ride a more technical, challenging route. Ride distances can range from 15-30 miles.
> Ride schedule will be somewhat flexible as we adjust to the groups skill level(s) and desires on distance and technical challenge. Examples of rides we can do are Honeybee Canyon, Starr Pass (Tucson Mountain Park), Sweetwater Trail, Fantasy Island, and Three Bridges to Lakes.
> The average high daily temperature in January in Tucson is 66 degrees, and the average low is 40. Know that on occasion we get a cold snap, or even rain, in January so plan accordingly.
> Being a winter resort mecca, there are a wide range of accommodations and dining options available. Hopefully we can get together for a number of pre-ride/post ride meals over the weekend. On Saturday evening, Laura and I will host a dinner at our house, so please plan to join us for that!
> ...


Team Hollansworth (Jeff & Darla) looking forward to some great tandem riding!!! Thanks for hosting this great event Mark!


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

See you guys soon!


----------

